# fragen



## Gast (6. Nov 2009)

Weiß wer die antworten auf meine 2 fragen ... 

Welche Aussage ist zu folgendem Code-Fragment richtig?


String s= "1"; 
int i= (int) s; 
System.out.println(i);


a. Bei der Ausführung wird eine Exception aufgrund des unerlaubten Casts in der zweiten Zeile generiert
b. Der Compiler meldet in der zweiten Zeile einen Fehler
c. Die Ausgabe ist: 1

bzw ( bei dieser sind mehrere Auswahlmöglichkeiten)

   char c= '-';
   res= +c;
   System.out.println(res);


a. Die Variable res kann vom Typ char sein
b. Ist die Variable res vom Typ int, ist die Ausgabe eine positive Zahl. 
c. Die Variable res kann vom Typ double sein.


----------



## SlaterB (6. Nov 2009)

das kann man doch sogar ausprobieren?


----------



## Noctarius (6. Nov 2009)

Aber ist fragen nicht viel einfacher?


----------



## Swoop (6. Nov 2009)

die antworten sind mehr als einfach!

wenn man den Code kopiert bekommt man wunderbar das ergebnis ^^ also ich lag richtig ^^ zum glück


----------



## Gast (6. Nov 2009)

kann mir wer die antworten reinstellen ... weil ich will nicht extra java installieren ... wäre sehr nett


----------



## javimka (6. Nov 2009)

Java zu lernen, ohne es zu installieren ist recht schwierig. Ich würds halt doch selber versuchen.


----------



## Noctarius (6. Nov 2009)

Drehen wir das Spiel doch um:
Was denkst du denn ist richtig und warum bist du der Meinung?

Dazu brauchst du Java auch nicht installieren und Antworten die dir weiterhelfen sind dir sicherer als eine reine Frage nach: "Mach mal einer"


----------

